
Target stores have no cell phone coverage!!?? - bgreddit
is it just me or has anyone else noticed this? Target stores dont provide coverage and force you to use their WiFi.
. I have been to 3 target stores in my area (Sunnyvale, Fremont Hub, PAcific Commons, Fremont). I always get no coverage inside which forces me to use their Wifi. Neighboring stores have no issues. Is Target forcing us to use their WiFi and tracking our activity for their data analytics!!. Worse and something to think of is how do I call 911 or emergency numbers if I need to. 
Is anyone else seeing this?
======
teapot01
This could be due to the fact that Target et. al. generally use cheap
construction methods like steel frame with steel sheet roofing and cladding.
If that's the case, you be effectively inside a faraday cage which would
attenuate the signal.

Many larger public buildings and shopping malls often use distributed antenna
systems (DAS) to improve coverage inside.

~~~
bgreddit
thx.. I havent seen this when I go into other big box stores. Seems to me like
they want to force you to use their WiFi so that they can track if I am price
matching or just window shopping at target!!. But it comes at a cost of safety
which is what I am worried about!

------
fetus8
So I live in Colorado and have noticed this before as well. Different Target
locations, in different towns. When I'm in a target, it's like my phone just
doesn't work. I'm on Verizon, so who knows.

------
sigjuice
This is most likely a coverage issue with your cell phone provider. The next
time you visit Target, bring someone along whose cell phone provider is
someone else and see if the cell phone coverage issues are the same.

~~~
bgreddit
I have tried it on AT&T. My friend had TMO and it had the same issue. Other
folks in this thread have mentioned Verizon. So it does seem like not an
isolated case

------
Wheresthedoor
I have Family Mobile (TMobile MVNO) and have never had service in a Target. My
wife has AT&T and never has service either. This is in multiple Target's in
the Central Florida area.

------
PaulHoule
I've never been able to get a signal with a (voice-only) tracfone (uses AT&T
network) in the Target in Lansing, NY.

------
bgreddit
Seems like this is prevalent across the nation!!. I am more worried about not
able to reach out to folks from inside in case of emergency!!..

